# Enterprise Solutions > Oracle Apps "Token " is Case-sensitive or Not ?

## raman av

In Oracle Apps Reports, in Concurrent Program "Token " is Case-sensitive or Not ?
So many times i have developed the reports,  Parameters with Capital letters in Developer2000 report, and with small letters in the place of Token while creating the concurrent program.

   but my collegues are telling it is case-sensitive. i have showed my Report to them (Parameters with Capital letters in Developer2000 report, and with small letters in Token).
  even though they are not accepting.
  can you clear my doubt.

Regards...

Raman.


i am waiting the answer for my question.... nearly  last 3 months i am waiting .. but no body is giving the answer ....  is TOKEN is case sensitive or not?
  i have given so many aswers to others , but for my question ,, no body is giving the answer...  i hope i can get the answer very soon..

----------


## imrankhan111

the token values for  report token is case insensitive

----------


## nidhi_goel

The token values are case insensitive with respect to upper case or lower case.
The senstivity involved with it is that the token in the concurrent progran should exactly match the parameters in the report with respect to spelling but not case.

----------


## suthari

Token is not a case sensitive in both rdf and xml reports..I tested in all scenarios but it's working fine..

----------

